# Cannon Brewery, Yorkshire April '13



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

Hello folks


After Jimba, Ruby1995 and meself had a lovely little visit to Sheffield’s Crown Court, we were outside takin a few external pics when we bumped into a local dude who knew all there needs to know about Sheffield’s UE scene. A proper nice explorer/street artist photographer by the name of Mickelmas...quite a rare breed...the type that doesn’t talk bulshit and actually likes to help you out...yeah they do seem to exist!!!...funny that cause i often meet total t**ts or glory hunters which I just can’t be arsed wiv...so if any of you are lucky enough to bump into him whilst in Sheffield you’re in good hands.


So a little bit of history....


William Stone purchased the lease of the Neepsend Brewery in 1868 and renamed it the Cannon Brewery...it was Sheffield’s regional brewery and saw Stone as one of Sheffield’s richest men.
Stones Bitter was brewed from the Cannon site from 1948 and was popular with Sheffield’s steel workers and distributed around Yorkshire, Derbyshire and Nottinghamshire from 1977 and two years later nationwide.

By 1968, a hundred years later, the Bass Brewery had taken over its running and by 2000 it was sold to a Belgian Brewery Interbrew, who was later ordered to sell the Stones brand. 
The actual Cannon Brewery brewed its last pint in 1999 when the site sadly closed down. 

so on wiv a few pics...im gona get me head around processing oneday...until then ave a look at these



















Several of Sheffield’s street artists have been brightening up the place by leaving their artworks around the site...this is one of Colorarti’s pieces. 














































Into the cellars which run the entire length of the site






Fermentation tanks















During our little tour around by Mickelmas he showed us this large warehouse which was almost pitch black with the only natural light coming from the open door at the back. On the ceiling was a very strange “feature”...we couldn’t work out what it was or what it could possibly be used for. It took a long exposure with 3 torches to get any visible image but i think you can make it out...does anyone have any idea of what this is...its huge it stretches from one end of the warehouse to the other, its gradually tapers at one end, its wooden and looks like a kinda massive guitar fret??? It has little sliding boxes along it....its weird??? Anyone got any ideas...I just find it rather interesting





Holes from the Mash Tuns





Rooftop view over part of Sheffield





Jimba, Ruby1995 and meself give big thanks to Mickelmas for his most knowledgeable tours around several of Sheffield’s derelict sites that day! Cheers dude much appreciated...stay safe

And thanks for loookin folks


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 8, 2013)

Great photos, cheers.


----------



## demon-pap (May 8, 2013)

excelent explore, absolutel love some of the graffiti going off in there especially the brain with pick axe thropugh, gonna have to take a trip thorugh here myself i think. know exactly where it is too.


----------



## TeeJF (May 8, 2013)

Sheff is rapidly becoming the new place to explore these days. I love some of the graf you caugfht. Did your "guide" do any of it? There's another fella in Sheff who's work is totally amazing.

Must take a shufty at this place sooner not later.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mickelmas (May 8, 2013)

Great set of images there Vaccant  Enjoyed bumping into you and showing ya a few places 






TeeJF said:


> Sheff is rapidly becoming the new place to explore these days. I love some of the graf you caugfht. Did your "guide" do any of it? There's another fella in Sheff who's work is totally amazing.
> 
> Must take a shufty at this place sooner not later.
> 
> Thanks for posting.



TeeJF, afraid I aint that sort of artist. Sheffield is full of great Street/Graff artists - google Phlegm, color art, kid acne, rocket01, faunagraphics to name but a few. Their work can be found at many of Sheffield's UE locations


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2013)

Excellent stuff, top work!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2013)

Very impressive,thanks for sharing.


----------



## BahrainPete (May 8, 2013)

Very nice, I like old breweries


----------



## Pen15 (May 8, 2013)

Another great report my friend 

Not only did I miss out on seeing some great sites but also missed out on meeting great folks too!

Don't be long in planning a revist


----------



## UrbanX (May 25, 2013)

Awesome work Madame! You should be well proud of this set!


----------

